# Ready to Pull Mama!!!!!!



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Mama I'm ready!!! Can I pull now???










This is Bodacious trying on a weight pull harness for the very first time.

She won it awhile back in a contest on pit bull chat.

Thank you Innocence621 for the outstanding harness.

She tried it out for the first time last weekend, and was a very very very happy girl.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Go Bodacious !!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Awwww, Are you going to get into pulling Patch?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Yes, she pulled for me, and honestly I don't think she didn't even notice anything was hooked up behind her. It was not a lot of weight as I just want her to get used to it first. I want her to learn the right way so she doesn't get hurt.

Nothing phases her, and she is like a little tank LOL. We both had fun! Of course, this weekend is a washout with all the rain; so, hopefully we will get to do it again soon.

I'm going to have to work on an "easy" or "slow" command for her which is hard because she also does agility where everything goes so fast.
She has solid stays and recalls so wants to fly to me like on a regular recall so I have to figure out how to adjust the command so she knows to go slow and steady. I'm sure with more weight on that will help somewhat too.

It is all new to me, so I will have to just feel out what works best for her. I've been a big chicken about trying it, but because I won the harness it sort of kicked me into gear LOL.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey this is great!! Harness looks good. Use the KISS method when training....Keep It Simple Silly! Its better to stay to light to long than to go to heavy to fast!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey this is great!! Harness looks good. Use the KISS method when training....Keep It Simple Silly! Its better to stay to light to long than to go to heavy to fast!!!


 Thanks! That is what I figured 

LOL I like the Kiss acronym, I'm going to use it when talking to others about obed and agility training too... LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great in her harness! That is really cool your doing WP with her I am sure she will love it!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she looks great, that's a beautiful harness as well!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good, she is so pretty!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice looking harness she will be pulling 10,000 pounds in no time.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the harness!!!!!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats on winning a harness!
Weight pull is a blast and I LOVE the KISS idea!
Another good thing to remember when you are training and pulling...Build the Mind FIRST and the Body will Follow!
- Sara


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwww She's ready for action MoMi! Very pretty baby


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww how cool! What about Miss Touche?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I only won one harness and it was with Bodacious's picture LOL. The girls are not the same size, so it does not fit Touche' properly. Though she has had it on...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good patch!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!
She loves to cuddle and hang out and watch TV but her energy level and drive are through the roof. LOL So I have to give her jobs to do and keep her mind active too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tablerock said:


> Congrats on winning a harness!
> Weight pull is a blast and I LOVE the KISS idea!
> Another good thing to remember when you are training and pulling...*Build the Mind FIRST and the Body will Follow*!
> - Sara


Sounds like a song! LOL

Build the mind! And their tail will follow hehehehe :woof:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL well she was born with the body and she is pretty darn smart too... Too smart for her own good most of the time. 
So I don't think either will be an issue. 

But, I know what you mean. I think some handlers are so into the actual work aspect, they forget to look at if the dog is enjoying it and learning the right way. I don't want to make that mistake in anything I do with her.

LOL it does sound like the makings for a song.
It can be the weight pull theme song


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I only won one harness and it was with Bodacious's picture LOL. The girls are not the same size, so it does not fit Touche' properly. Though she has had it on...


Will she ever get her own weight pull harness?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL well she was born with the body and she is pretty darn smart too... Too smart for her own good most of the time.
> So I don't think either will be an issue.
> 
> But, I know what you mean. I think some handlers are so into the actual work aspect, they forget to look at if the dog is enjoying it and learning the right way. I don't want to make that mistake in anything I do with her.
> ...


:goodpost:
Well in your case, since she is not a young, young pup it's pointless to rush things. I have no doubt that you will bring her into her own as far as WP goes, but it's good for anyone interested into the sport that it is far more than just putting your dog on a track. Yes, if you want to put it in laman's terms sure if your dog wants to pull it will pull, if not it wont, but you have to condition the mind and build routine and form to it.

I can't wait to see her pull something! I am so happy to see so many members on the board getting into weightpull, I am not alone LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

When I was training Helena for weight pull I had no idea what I was doing. I tried to hook her up first to a spare tire and she wouldn't do anything! lol Then I found out you have to start out with practically nothing. So I tied her to an empty gallon jug to get her used to something back there and the sound and all. She got used to that and I filled the jug with some water and worked our way up to a 5lb weight. Baha invited me out to her place to try her out on a harness and drag sled and she did 18lbs and loved it. But it was a couple months later she tore her ACL.  So no weight pull for this doggy. I hope to try someday with another though.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Will she ever get her own weight pull harness?


I'm waiting to see too if I even like doing it before spending any kind of money on another harness for Touche'. Good harnesses are expensive. I was very lucky to win the one I have.

There is a lot more to doing weight pull correctly than just hooking up a dog and doing it IMO.

I know she 'can' do it, but I want to do it correctly.

Bodacious pulled weight her first day in the harness but not a lot. If she were young I would have just let her walk around in the harness alone the first few times. However, she is 3 yrs old, a VERY strong dog has a ton of endurance and is in tip top shape. Plus, like I said earlier nothing phases her. She pulled a light chain, then a heavy one and next the chain plus a person behind her who was adding resistance. She could care less that anything was back there. She was just trucking along.

I was planning to go watch an event this weekend, but I probably won't make it out unless I start feeling better asap. I've been sick since the weekend.

I think different dogs excel at different things and not all like doing certain events. I like to find what both the dogs and I enjoy and whether we do it just for fun or to compete I want them happy about it.

To me there is nothing worse than seeing a dog being "forced" to work or one being screamed at afterwards for not performing. That is not a working dog or a happy dog... titled or not, that to me is sad. And, yes, I've seen a lot of that. The best working dogs do it pretty naturally, want to please their owners, but are certainly also enjoying the sport they are doing. That to me makes all the difference.


----------

